# escalera pequeña



## Mancuspia

Buenas tardes. 
Ésa es mi pregunta. Alguien puede ayudarme por favor. La he visto que la usan los tenderos para alcanzar objetos en las repisas altas. es como una escalera corta, la leí en un libro de Allende, sé que tiene un nombre especifico pero no lo recuerdo (por eso estoy preguntando). 
Gracias.


----------



## Colchonero

Escalera de mano, por aquí.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Podría ser un *escabel,* que en realidad es un banquito pero veo imágenes en google con dos peldaños.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

O simplemente escalerilla.


----------



## Trencalòs

Escalera, escalera de mano, escalerita, escalerilla. 
No hay un nombre específico para ese tipo de escalera que se usa en las tiendas. Más bien hay formas diferentes de llamarla, dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Mancuspia

Escabel era lo que buscaba.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Calambur

Sin embargo, un escabel no es una escalera.


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> Sin embargo, un escabel no es una escalera.


Ni igual, ni parecido, ni similar.
_


----------



## clares3

Calambur said:


> Sin embargo, un escabel no es una escalera.


Hola
Creo, con Calambur y Vampiro, que escabel es un banquito pequeño para apoyar los pies. Nada que ver con esa escalera pequeña, de dos peldaños, tres a lo sumo, que sirve para lo que ya se ha dicho.


----------



## Vampiro

Escala, escalín o simplemente escalera, diría yo.  ¿Para qué complicarse la vida?
_


----------



## duvija

Para enanos como yo, escabel puede tener más de un escalón.

Y hasta puede ser así.


----------



## Trencalòs

*Hola mancuspia, 
me alegro de que hayas encontrado la palabra que buscabas**, aunque no tenga nada que ver con "una escalera corta que usan los tenderos para alcanzar objetos en las repisas altas"*
*
Efectivamente, un escabel es:*

 (Quizá del cat. ant. _escabell,_ y este del lat. _scabellum_).

* 1.* m. Tarima pequeña que se pone delante de la silla para que descansen los pies de quien está sentado.

* 2.* m. Asiento pequeño hecho de tablas, sin respaldo.

* 3.* m. Persona o circunstancia de que alguien se aprovecha para medrar, por lo general ambiciosamente.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Idóneo

¿No se  puede considerar que un escabel es a veces una singular escalera de un sólo peldaño?. *(Y no estar loco). *
Un saludo.


----------



## Trencalòs

Idóneo said:


> ¿No se  puede considerar que un escabel es a veces una singular escalera de un sólo peldaño?. *(Y no estar loco). *
> Un saludo.



No se trata de estar más o menos loco, sino de llamar a las cosas por su nombre. Yo también podría considerar "patas" a mis muletas, "hermano" a mi perro y "adoquín" al diccionario de la Rae, pero creo que de este modo estaríamos confundiendo a personas que vienen aquí a buscar un tipo de información muy concreta. Esto es un foro donde gente de todo el mundo quiere aprender a hablar y escribir correctamente en otras lenguas. Luego, si alguien lo pregunta, se puede dar rienda suelta a la imaginación sobre las posibles e insospechadas acepciones de cualquier palabra. En el fondo, sólo se trata de contextos... Saludos


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Trencalòs said:


> No se trata de estar más o menos loco, sino de llamar a las cosas por su nombre...



Hola:

El problema es que según el lugar... las cosas se llaman con nombres distintos.

La bibliotecaria de mi escuela tenía una escalerita de cuatro peldaños para alcanzar los estantes más altos... y ella llamaba a esa escalerita, escabel. De ahí mi sugerencia del mensaje número tres.

Mancuspia menciona a Allende que es chilena, vecina nuestra. A Vampiro no le gusta, pero no todos los chilenos hablan igual.


----------



## Calambur

Quique Alfaro said:


> La bibliotecaria de mi escuela tenía una escalerita de cuatro peldaños para alcanzar los estantes más altos... y ella llamaba a esa escalerita, escabel.


El que haya sido bibliotecaria no significa que conociera el significado de las palabras. Un escabel no es una escalera, por más que las dos palabras comiencen con las mismas sílabas.


----------



## Vampiro

Quique Alfaro said:


> Mancuspia menciona a Allende que es chilena, vecina nuestra. A Vampiro no le gusta, pero no todos los chilenos hablan igual.


Es verdad, no me gusta, ni la Allende ni la palabra escabel para hacer referencia a una escalera.
_


----------



## Trencalòs

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> El problema es que según el lugar... las cosas se llaman con nombres distintos.



De acuerdo con esto, aunque me gustaría matizar que esto no es un problema, más bien todo lo contrario (opinión personal). El problema (por llamarlo de algún modo) en este hilo es que hasta ahora nadie ha traído algún texto o ejemplo del uso de la palabra "escabel" en el sentido de escalera. Y no me refiero al uso que le daba la vecina de Allende los domingos en misa, sino una acepción dada por la gente en un lugar determinado. Saludos


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Un vecino de España.

Otro vecino de España.

Un vecino de Chile.

Un vecino de Venezuela.

Otro vecino.


----------



## Trencalòs

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Un vecino de España.
> 
> Otro vecino de España.
> 
> Un vecino de Chile.
> 
> Un vecino de Venezuela.
> 
> Otro vecino.



 

A esto llamo yo demostración práctica del uso de "escabel" en artículos que para mí son escaleritas/escalerillas/escaleras pequeñas. De todos modos, resulta llamativo constatar que si haces la misma búsqueda (google-imágenes) pero esta vez seleccionando los banquitos/taburetes que allí aparecen, encontrarás tantos o quizá más ejemplos de los que aquí se han mostrado.

Mi primera conlusión es que aparentemente y, contrariamente a lo que yo creía, el uso de esta palabra parece normal en estos contextos (¿técnicos?). Está claro (una vez más, y van...) que los  diccionarios sólo recogen la parte de la lengua que sus autores eligen recoger. 
Mi segunda conclusión es que podría tratarse sólo de un uso técnico. Esto no lo se, sólo lo supongo, de hecho me gustaría saber si ambas acepciones son de uso extendido en determinados países. Por lo que respecta a mi (larga) experiencia personal y profesional en España y Latinoamérica, jamás he escuchado llamar escabel a estas escalerillas (ni siquiera en las tiendas donde yo mismo las he usado infinidad de veces), por eso tiendo a suponer que se trate de un uso técnico (fábricas, distribuidores), aunque quizá me equivoque .


----------



## Vampiro

Si de algo sirve jamás, en las décadas que he vivido, había escuchado que en Chile alguien o alguna empresa usara la palabra "escabel".
Creativos que son algunos...
_


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí esa palabra es desconocida. Las poquísimas veces que la he utilizado tuve que explicar a qué me refería. Casi me atrevería a afirmar que forma parte del idiolecto* de mi familia.

En mi opinión, además, que la hayan puesto de moda los muebleros no significa nada (se le ocurrió a algún _genio _que quiso demostrar cuán "culto" y original** era y los demás copiaron). 
Quisiera saber cuántos ciudadanos de a pie saben qué es un *escabel*, y ver la palabra usada como sinónimo de 'escalera' en un contexto serio (me refiero a uno escrito por alguien que conoce/conocía los nombres de las cosas).


*Y no me salgan con que los idiolectos no son familiares.

**Hace unos días vi una publicidad de una crema "de belleza" que combate los efectos de la "maduritud" -que si vamos a inventar estupideces, los "creativos" porteños no se quedan atrás-.


----------



## Trencalòs

He seguido indagando y efectivamente parece que esta palabrita  se usa, pero no lo hace la gente en general, sino cuatro o cinco "vecinos" en todo el mundo (quizá la de Isabel Allende, los que que cita Quique Alfaro y pocos más). Personalmente puedo hablar de Argentina, España, Andorra, Chile, Uruguay, Paraguay, Bolivia y Perú. Y jamás he escuchado, ni una sola vez, llamar escabel a las dichosas escaleritas. Cuando Quique Alfaro trajo esos ejemplos de internet, me entró la duda. Pero luego de preguntar a colegas de Venezuela, Colombia y México, me han confirmado que "escabel" no la usan ni en sueños. 
Ahora mismo me estoy preguntando dónde andará el usuario que abrió este hilo...


----------



## clares3

Trencalòs said:


> Personalmente puedo hablar de Argentina, España, Andorra, Chile, Uruguay, Paraguay, Bolivia y Perú. Y jamás he escuchado, ni una sola vez, llamar escabel a las dichosas escaleritas.


Hola
Abundando en contribuciones anteriores, propias y ajenas, os diré que el término escabel un español de a pie lo asocia inmediatamente al lenguaje lírico/bíblico, estereotipado en la expresión "escabel de tus pies", muy utilizada en la Biblia en referencia a los enemigos del pueblo de Israel. Comprobadlo en google y veréis que la cita es casi unánime. No se trata, por tanto, de que los enemigos de Israel sirvan de escalera pequeña al citado pueblo sino de banquito en el que Israel se apoya para aplastarlos, y ello con todos mis respetos y afectos a nuestra querida Duvija, que invoca la menguada estatura para justificar tal licencia.


----------



## Trencalòs

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Abundando en contribuciones anteriores, propias y ajenas, os diré que el término escabel un español de a pie lo asocia inmediatamente al lenguaje lírico/bíblico, estereotipado en la expresión "escabel de tus pies", muy utilizada en la Biblia en referencia a los enemigos del pueblo de Israel. Comprobadlo en google y veréis que la cita es casi unánime. No se trata, por tanto, de que los enemigos de Israel sirvan de escalera pequeña al citado pueblo sino de banquito en el que Israel se apoya para aplastarlos, y ello con todos mis respetos y afectos a nuestra querida Duvija, que invoca la menguada estatura para justificar tal licencia.



Este hilo ya está virando hacia Cuarto Milenio. 

PD: es broma, no me arrojes el escabel por la cabeza que estoy en la escalera


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo uso un *escabel* y les puedo asegurar que no es una *escalerilla* (de mano).


----------



## Mancuspia

JUajj Era una idea aproximada, no se lo tomen tan literal. Necesitaba el nombre de una plataforma para alcanzar algo.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Para echar más leña al fuego, yo, en plena posesión de mis facultades mentales, vaticino que el uso de la  palabra *escabel *se irá extendiendo con cierta rapidez: 

Primero porque ya en este hilo hay 6 personas (incluyendo a la bibliotecaria de *Quique *) que la utilizamos, o sea el  46 %, y, sobre todo, porque en internet está por todas partes y es imparable, y yo estoy convencido de que aunque *escabel *mantenga su actual significado de tarima pequeña, se terminará imponiendo *por extensión* como denominación de la *escalera corta*. 

Y ello a pesar de que ya existe una denominación "oficial" de escalera corta , que es _*escalerilla*__, _tal como indicaron *Adelaida *(#  4) y* Xiao *(# 26) .  Así la define el DRAE:

*escalerilla.*
*1.*f. Escalera de corto númerode escalones.


Pero deduzco por vuestros semblantes que no os gusta nada. A mí tampoco porque no es una palabra con entidad propia, como Dios manda, sino simplemente un diminutivo de escalera; y eso en algunas regiones españolas como por ejemplo Andalucía , donde forman los diminutivos con la terminación _illo/a, _podría aplicarse hasta a una escalera de juguete, como la del fuerte con soldaditos e indios que le regalé a mi sobrino.

Además, resulta difícil  implantar este término en otras regiones que hacen el diminutivo de manera diferente. Así, *Colchonero *diría escalerita; *Clares, *escalerica; *Xiao*, escaleriña, o quizás escadiña; etc., etc.

Por eso repito que no creo que prospere la opción actual del Diccionario. Así que, ¡tatacháaan!, sólo nos queda para estos casos el escabel.

El enlace que ha traído* Quique* referente a Venezuela viene muy bien porque se ve que lo que ahí se llama 'escabel un paso' es realmente un *escabel*, y los escabeles de varios pasos son las *escalerillas* que dice el Diccionario. Éstas serían buenas denominaciones pero, como resultan largas porque llevan nombre y apellido, se terminará por llamar _escabel_ a todo, lo pronostico, como suele ocurrir en estos casos por razón de economía de palabras. Y esto enlaza con el inicio de mi mensaje. Voilà. 

Saludos.
...........

P. S.: No es un argumento sino una  información "que dejo caer":

Los franceses ya han pasado por ese proceso (página con fotos de los dos escabeles): 

*Escabeau:*

1.- Asiento de madera sin brazos ni respaldo
2.- *(Por extensión)* escalera de pocos peldaños.
..............................

Supongo que el escabel que *XiaoRoel *utiliza (# 26) es de este tipo. Yo también tengo uno parecido delante de mi sillón favorito, pero no lo llamo escabel sino *puf (*definición).
.


----------



## Colchonero

No, no, no. Yo no he dicho escalerita. He dicho *escalera de mano. *

Por cierto, y para mayor abundamiento, acabo de consultar el asunto con el carpintero que ahora mismo está instalando un armario en mi terraza y me confirma que se llama así, escalera de mano. Fuentes, queridos colegas, fuentes.


----------



## clares3

Colchonero said:


> Fuentes, queridos colegas, fuentes.


HOla
Pues la fuente que ha citado Lampiste, aunque se refiera al francés, ha resultado muy esclarecedora. Escabel y, por extensión, escalera de pocos peldaños, lo que le vendrá muy bien a Duvija: una palabra, dos significados.


----------



## Lampiste

Colchonero said:


> No, no, no. Yo no he dicho escalerita. He dicho *escalera de mano. *



 Aún estás pensando en el derbi (lo siento, qué le vamos a hacer) y no te has percatado de que lo que digo en realidad es que los habitantes de tu zona, región o comunidad hacen el diminutivo en ito/a, los murcianos (entre otros) en ico/a, los gallegos en iño/a, etc.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

El que uso es de este tipo.


----------



## Birke

Lampiste, a mí me has convencido. A partir de ahora, llamaré escabel a mi escalerica.   Sería un rescate de una palabra antigua parecido al de _azafata,_ que dejó de ser la camarera de la reina y ahora es la que me trata a mí como una reina en el avión.

Reconozcamos que escabel tiene la ventaja de su economía frente a escalera de mano, escalera de dos o tres escalones, o taburete escalón y taburete escalera (así llama la casa sueca de muebles a los suyos http://www.ikea.com/es/es/catalog/categories/departments/kitchen/20611/)

De los otros nombres que se han citado aquí, *escala* me haría pensar en una para asaltar un castillo: dos cuerdas con barrotes que hacen de peldaños. http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...j2_UPOSO8PAhAeI-IDYDQ&ved=0CEQQ9QEwBA&dur=732
Y lo de *escalera de mano* también me confundiría: lo asocio más bien a las que usan los electricistas, por ejemplo, con diez o doce peldaños puestos sobre dos palos verticales.

Por cierto, a esas escaleras de mano que llevan un apoyo desplegable para no necesitar pared donde apoyarse les decimos, en Murcia, *piegallo*. http://www.google.es/imgres?q=piega...w=164&start=0&ndsp=37&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:93


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> El que uso es de este tipo.


Estaba por salir en defensa de tu escabel, cuando vi que ya lo habías hecho.



Lampiste said:


> Supongo que el escabel que *XiaoRoel *utiliza (# 26) es de este tipo. Yo también tengo uno parecido delante de mi sillón favorito, pero no lo llamo escabel sino *puf (*definición).


*¡Puf!, Lampiste*: es obvio que no conocés a *Xiao*. Él no llamaría escabel a esas gordas bolas con rellenos blandos que han dado en llamar *puf*.

Y un escabel que se precie es, por supuesto, un mueble del tipo del que aparece en el enlace que puso Xiao.


----------



## Lampiste

Calambur said:


> *¡P**uf**ˡ**!,** Lampiste*: es obvio que no conocés a *Xiao*. Él no llamaría escabel a esas gordas bolas con rellenos blandos que han dado en llamar *puf**²*.
> 
> 
> 
> Y un escabel que se precie es, por supuesto, un mueble del tipo del que aparece en el enlace que puso Xiao.
> 
> Es que *Xiao* nos ha mostrado el de los domingos  (suele tener visitas).




 Como último apunte, porque ya está bien por hoy: fíjate cómo va invadiéndolo todo la dichosa palabrita (aquí y acá). 

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Lampiste said:


> Para echar más leña al fuego, yo, en plena posesión de mis facultades mentales, vaticino que el uso de la palabra *escabel *se irá extendiendo con cierta rapidez:


Entonces voy a buscarme un escabel para sentarme a esperar que la dichosa palabreja se imponga por estos lados.
Pero tendrá que ser uno muuuuuuuy cómodo.
_


----------

